# IS IT EASY TO GET US VISA in DUBAI?



## thejoanarapadas

Hi,

IS IT EASY TO GET US VISA in DUBAI?


----------



## fcjb1970

No.

The requirements to get a US visa is the same no matter where you are. If you are from the Philippines, or any Asian country getting a tourist visa to the US will be next to impossible. If you want to work there, going through an agency may be your best bet.


----------



## Tropicana

Getting a tourist visa to the US for Asians is definitely not next to impossible: I have one, and so does half my extended family. 

You do need to show "ties to your place of residence" though; for people here that means a stable job that pays reasonably well.


----------



## pamela0810

Tropicana is correct. It is not next to impossible to get a US visa but your chances of getting one are extremely slim if you're a single girl in your twenties without a proper job in Dubai. They need to know that you have a reason to come back to Dubai. If there's a doubt, your visa application will be rejected.


----------



## ExPhat

I have a question. If I want to go to the US for an Interview (job interview for which I have been invited) and I am about to end my contract in Dubai and even my UAE visa will expire soon after which time I will have to return to my home country do you think i would get rejected? I do not intend to stay in the US for longer than the interview period (1 week) and I have no intention to settle in the US.


----------



## fcjb1970

I probably should have been more concise in my answer. If you cannot meet the qualifications to get a visa from your home country to the US, it is not going to get any easier if you are in Dubai. Thank you pamela for giving the answer that was more accurate to what I meant.


----------



## fcjb1970

@exphat..You can get a business visa for an interview, like one would get for a meeting or conference. To me, though, if a company is inviting you for an interview they should know how the process works and be helping you. Your residence visa and contract expiring seem to be pretty good reason to be going for an interview, I don't see why that would be looked at negatively


----------



## Tropicana

ExPhat said:


> I have a question. *If I want to go to the US for an Interview (job interview for which I have been invited)* and I am about to end my contract in Dubai and even my UAE visa will expire soon after which time I will have to return to my home country do you think i would get rejected?



The part in bold is crucial. You cannot be showing any intent to move to the US permanently. A job interview in most cases will count as intent to migrate, so chances of a visa being granted would be minimal


----------



## ccr

Tropicana said:


> The part in bold is crucial. You cannot be showing any intent to move to the US permanently. A job interview in most cases will count as intent to migrate, so chances of a visa being granted would be minimal


May be. It could also mean that the interview process is in US, but the final job location could be outside the US.

(From the OP post, he mentioned that he didn't want to settle in US thus I was extrapolating that as the job could be outside US)


----------



## ExPhat

ccr said:


> May be. It could also mean that the interview process is in US, but the final job location could be outside the US.
> 
> (From the OP post, he mentioned that he didn't want to settle in US thus I was extrapolating that as the job could be outside US)


The job is in the US and they are processing the H1B Visa but they would like to interview me first in the US and hence they need me to visit their offices for a week.

It is a super specialty for which I am qualified by my experience.


----------



## fcjb1970

ExPhat said:


> The job is in the US and they are processing the H1B Visa but they would like to interview me first in the US and hence they need me to visit their offices for a week.
> 
> It is a super specialty for which I am qualified by my experience.


Sounds like a reputable company and I would think they know how to get the B1 visa for the interview without much difficulty


----------



## ExPhat

They want me to get the B1 with their invitation letter. Is it possible that they can get the B1 without me having to present and defend my case in the Conciliate ?


----------



## pamela0810

ExPhat said:


> They want me to get the B1 with their invitation letter. Is it possible that they can get the B1 without me having to present and defend my case in the* Conciliate *?


Maybe it would help if you called it a Consulate? What is your super specialty?


----------



## Tropicana

ExPhat said:


> They want me to get the B1 with their invitation letter. Is it possible that they can get the B1 without me having to present and defend my case in the Conciliate ?


That is impossible.

No company (or 3rd party for that matter) can apply for B1 visas for visitors.

You can apply for it with their letter though.


----------



## thejoanarapadas

i think i have to travel as often as I can... It is also hard to get a UK visa...


----------



## fcjb1970

@ExPhat...The process is the process no one can do it for you. If the company has gone through this process before than they know what is needed in the letter. But you still have to do the leg work, get your documents together and submit everything. Granted I am an arrogant American, but seems an opportunity to take a job in the US is worth the pain of dealing with consulate to get the B1 for the interview.


----------



## creative4art

ExPhat said:


> The job is in the US and they are processing the H1B Visa but they would like to interview me first in the US and hence they need me to visit their offices for a week. It is a super specialty for which I am qualified by my experience.


In either case, if you planning to go there under a Tourist Visa, you SHOULD not show anything related to Work or Business that you have to do in the US. Be it even an interview. 

If you just say you are going for pleasure and proof to show where you will be living, proof of finances for your stay, and proper reason to get back to your Home country, you shouldn't have a problem getting a Visit Visa. 

Once your H1B process is done, then you will have to attend another interview in the US embassy. That time they will ask you everything about the company and (if its a new one) about their turn over and assets. Its its a small startup business, they will be asked to provide 2 years tax-returns, office pics too. Anyways, thats a whole another topic, and you can cross that bridge when you get there. 

What else you do with your time there on a visit visa, is up to you .


----------



## fcjb1970

creative4art said:


> In either case, if you planning to go there under a Tourist Visa, you SHOULD not show anything related to Work or Business that you have to do in the US. Be it even an interview.


For the purpose explained he should be applying for a B1 business visa. This means you are going for a business type of purpose but not to make money (meetings and conferences fall in this grouping). His company has given him the required letter which states the purpose of the visit and I would assume documentation about hotel and how the trip is paid for. With that it is just the pain of dealing with applying and going for an interview, which I believe is required for someone with a passport from India. Trying to get a tourist visa would be the wrong approach in the described situation


----------



## creative4art

fcjb1970 said:


> Trying to get a tourist visa would be the wrong approach in the described situation


Sorry about that. I totally skipped the B1 visa posts. 
As far as what I understand from its usages, I do not think "Attending an interview" is a strong enough reason to get one. Very slim line, unless you are really in the super specialized category and you can convince the Consulate that you can do something hat graduates in the US cannot.


----------



## ExPhat

creative4art said:


> Sorry about that. I totally skipped the B1 visa posts.
> As far as what I understand from its usages, I do not think "Attending an interview" is a strong enough reason to get one. Very slim line, unless you are really in the super specialized category and you can convince the Consulate that you can do something hat graduates in the US cannot.


The B1 is is only for the company interview to determine suitability. Shouldn't proving the super specialized category be left for the H1B Visa interview?


----------



## creative4art

ExPhat said:


> The B1 is is only for the company interview to determine suitability. Shouldn't proving the super specialized category be left for the H1B Visa interview?


For your case I surely hope so. 
You will have to take with you the Original Invitation Letter from the company, Letter from the person who you will be staying with or Hotel booking itinery, Round trip tickets to show that you are coming back. Be as organized as possible and carry everything. 

If the company is well reputed then you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## ExPhat

I do not have an original invitation letter, it is a scanned copy, do you anticipate this to be a problem?


----------



## fcjb1970

ExPhat said:


> I do not have an original invitation letter, it is a scanned copy, do you anticipate this to be a problem?


Mate...just fill in the application and submit it. Nothing anyone says here means anything, it is up to the consulate office. Read the directions, get all the documents and turn it in. If there is a problem they will tell you.


----------



## JBY

i agree with Fcj , just go ahead and apply, worst case they will reject and give your passport back, no worries. 

And it is not impossible to get Visit Visa to USA, i would agree Canada Visit visa is next to impossible, but i know many people who got USA 10 year multiple entry visas who are from India and other asian countries. Mainly what matters is your home ties, and your job security, bank statements, etc...But trust me, there are so many cases out there where people with low income and barely speak english get through the system, so you never know.


----------



## creative4art

I appeared to an interview with just a print out of an Email. They accepted it. 

Like everyone else above says, go ahead and submit your papers. No two experiences are the same so worry about everything else that could happen. 

Good luck.


----------



## ExPhat

Everything went really well, until they handed me a yellow slip stating that my visa is application is subject to administrative processing with a case number. They gave me an email to which they want me to send them my CV and work experience. They said it normally takes about 4 weeks to complete the process.

Has anyone experienced this? What was your turnaround time?


----------



## creative4art

ExPhat said:


> Everything went really well, until they handed me a yellow slip stating that my visa is application is subject to administrative processing with a case number. They gave me an email to which they want me to send them my CV and work experience. They said it normally takes about 4 weeks to complete the process.
> 
> Has anyone experienced this? What was your turnaround time?


Yeh. I have had a similar experience where my H1B was on hold until I submitted a few more documents. They said once the documents are ready you can put them in the drop box or something outside the Consulate, Correct? 

Well on the brighter side, they did not reject your application completely. So probably they just want to make sure your "experiences" are valid and cross check with a few of your references on your CV.


----------



## ExPhat

It feels like a stalemate, neither accepted nor rejected. The documents that they were asking for were already with me at the interview, hard copies. But they wanted me to send them soft copies instead to an email address.

Why do they make it so tough for genuine requests. I would assume if any other embassy reciprocated this to genuine US Citizens we would see a flurry of whining and cribbing.


----------



## creative4art

ExPhat said:


> It feels like a stalemate, neither accepted nor rejected. The documents that they were asking for were already with me at the interview, hard copies. But they wanted me to send them soft copies instead to an email address.
> 
> Why do they make it so tough for genuine requests. I would assume if any other embassy reciprocated this to genuine US Citizens we would see a flurry of whining and cribbing.


Sucks. Sorry bud. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## pamela0810

You are wrong Exphat. No embassy grants a visa immediately at the time of application. They need to do background checks, etc. I don't see how you can expect them to just accept your application at face value? It takes time, some of our senior leaders have had to wait for months.


----------



## creative4art

pamela0810 said:


> You are wrong Exphat. No embassy grants a visa immediately at the time of application. They need to do background checks, etc. I don't see how you can expect them to just accept your application at face value? It takes time, some of our senior leaders have had to wait for months.


Hmm... could be true, but most of the times what we have seen is either a straight Yes or No, or in some rare cases, put aside for review. 

The worse part is, people who have been rejected, can apply even the next day if their situation of rejection has changed. People kept on hold, cannot apply until the previous application is cleared.


----------



## pamela0810

It is never a straight Yes or No. I have applied for many visas to many different countries and the standrd response is that it is under process or they ask you to pick up your passport in x number of days. They do not HAVE to grant you a visa, it's not your right that you entitled to a response immediately. A little patience helps.
Like I said before, there are people who have to wait months so no point worrying over it.


----------



## ExPhat

Sorry to have hijacked this thread!


----------



## creative4art

pamela0810 said:


> It is never a straight Yes or No. I have applied for many visas to many different countries and the standrd response is that it is under process or they ask you to pick up your passport in x number of days. They do not HAVE to grant you a visa, it's not your right that you entitled to a response immediately. A little patience helps.
> Like I said before, there are people who have to wait months so no point worrying over it.


Passport will be returned in x num of days because thats the standard time to get it stamped and mailed across. 
If rejected its given back then and there.


----------



## pamela0810

No it's not, unless the documents are incomplete then it is returned. The people accepting the applications have no authority to accept or deny a visa application. We can argue about this back and forth. Bottom line, you will not get a visa immediately, least of all for the US so Exphat needs to be a little more patient.


----------



## creative4art

pamela0810 said:


> Bottom line, you will not get a visa immediately, least of all for the US so Exphat needs to be a little more patient.


You will not get the visa on the same day, Correct. But you will know if you are accepted, denied or on hold on the same day =)


----------



## ExPhat

Actually the consular officer has the authority to accept or deny the application. Their decision cannot be challenged even by the Department of State. However their decision can be reviewed. The decision and process cannot be influenced by anyone even a local councilor. The only person that can influence the process is the applicant at the time of the interview. At the end of the interview the consular officer will give you either one of the four responses
1. Approved. Your passport will not be returned and you should receive it with the visa stamped through Empost.
2. Pending, contingent on you providing additional information. Green Slip is issued and you have to submit the requested documents to the consulate office and await being contacted by the consular officer.
3. . Pending, contingent on administrative processing. Yellow Slip. If documents are requested you need to submit them by email not at the consulate and await their decision.
4. Refused.
I would assume item 2 has a high chance of a quick positive turnaround, item 3 is limbo, item 4 is terminal?


----------



## Tropicana

exphat has it spot on. 

For US visas, the consular officer can make the decision on the spot, unlike other embassies, where often the person receiving the application is not necessarily the person deciding on whether to grant or not


----------



## creative4art

Well said. They are good on their timelines, so hope for the best.

On an unrelated note but contd from what she said, Even if you get a visa, it does not guarentee you entry into the country. You can be denied entry at your POE (Point of Entry) where the usual threat checks are done with their databases.


----------



## ExPhat

creative4art said:


> On an unrelated note but contd from what she said, Even if you get a visa, it does not guarentee you entry into the country. You can be denied entry at your POE (Point of Entry) where the usual threat checks are done with their databases.




This gets better by the minute!!!


----------



## creative4art

ExPhat said:


> This gets better by the minute!!!


Lol... its true... just when you think you have it sorted out with the consulate, there comes another round of convincing at your POE, but its not as bad if you have eberything in order. 
Its just that it never ends for a non-resident.


----------



## Tropicana

creative4art said:


> Well said. They are good on their timelines, so hope for the best.
> 
> On an unrelated note but contd from what she said, Even if you get a visa, it does not guarentee you entry into the country. You can be denied entry at your POE (Point of Entry) where the usual threat checks are done with their databases.



A visa for any country is not a right to entry, it is a permission "to apply for entry at a port", i.e. the immigration officer always has ultimate authority to decide on whether to permit you or not

Most people do enter the US (or other countries) with a visa as long as they have some funds, are not too shabbily dressed, do not fool around at the counter, and (for the US) dont say stuff that shows intent to move to the US permanently.

I read about an Aussie tourist who was denied entry after he joked he might end up marrying an American girl during his visit...


----------



## ExPhat

creative4art said:


> They are good on their timelines, so hope for the best..


Does this mean that I would have to really wait for 4 whole weeks for them to complete actioning my request?

Are they really good on their timelines?


----------



## pamela0810

ExPhat said:


> Does this mean that I would have to really wait for 4 whole weeks for them to complete actioning my request?
> 
> Are they really good on their timelines?


Have you never applied for a visa before Exphat? You sound a little on edge, it's JUST a visa. You obviously do not know anyone who has had to wait months on end to just get a response about their US visa application. After 9/11, the whole visa process literally took months for people from the Middle Eastern. I find it quite amusing that you're so edgy when it hasn't even been a week.

You've already hijacked this thread but asking Creative4art if the US consulate is really good on their timelines is like asking me to translate Chinese to Arabic...I suck at both! Unless Creative4art works for the US consulate, how would he able to give you a definite answer?

Take a chill pill, sit back and relax. You cannot influence the US consulate's decision at this point unless someone from the Consulate is on this forum reading your posts.


----------



## creative4art

pamela0810 said:


> You've already hijacked this thread but asking Creative4art if the US consulate is really good on their timelines is like asking me to translate Chinese to Arabic...I suck at both! Unless Creative4art works for the US consulate, how would he able to give you a definite answer?
> 
> Take a chill pill, sit back and relax. You cannot influence the US consulate's decision at this point unless someone from the Consulate is on this forum reading your posts.



Looks like somebody woke up on the mean side of the bed.
All he's trying to do is to have some idea if an oppurtunity that he has wont slip away. Granted hijacking the thread isn't a good approach, but you do not have to be disrespecting an honest query or be narrow about it. 

Exphat, what I meant is, they are good with assessing stuff on or before their set timelines. I have had friends who went through a similar thing and came out fine. So just hope that it turns out soon and check your spam folder too.

Laterz.


----------



## pamela0810

This was posted last night and being eager/restless about a US visa on a public forum is not the way to go. Good on you for being reassuring but it doesn't really help, the guy needs to know that hijacking a thread and asking the same question over and over again is quite pointless.


----------



## Tropicana

while these are no hard and fast rules, its generally not considered good forum etiquette to enter a forum and post mostly questions, (quite a few of them edgy ones) on the same topic without participating in other stuff.

We all ask stuff now and then, but it helps to not restrict your posts to only questions so that it doesnt feel like a press conference...


----------

